

Shooting the messenger (Secunia and VLC) - comex
https://secunia.com/blog/372

======
afreak
Here is a response from the VideoLAN president:

[http://www.jbkempf.com/blog/post/2013/More-lies-from-
Secunia](http://www.jbkempf.com/blog/post/2013/More-lies-from-Secunia)

~~~
tptacek
I'd be careful about rushing to judgement on this. I'd rate both sources as
equally credible and the issue here is pretty complex. Both parties have
commercial incentives.

~~~
hugoroy
VideoLan is a non for profit association, and VLC is Free Software (GPL).

I wouldn't qualify their incentives as being the same (and VideoLan has no
commercial incentive at all by definition).

~~~
tptacek
I defer to you on this and apologize if I've mischaracterized VLC.

------
joyeuse6701
This is stupid. If one group says an exploit exists, and another says they
fixed it, then one of the two is wrong! If you have an exploit, reproduce it!
If it is not reproducible then there isn't much to be done!

Money and incentive should have nothing to do it. Is it free, do you make
money are questions that do not matter, it is speculation on motive. You
either have a bug or you don't and you either have fixed it or you haven't. I
would expect engineers worth their salt able to communicate and resolve this
for the betterment of everyone and shove their egos to where the sun don't
shine.

~~~
jezfromfuture
Read the article fully , i think ..

